# ‘Obscene’ U.S. Manga Collector Jailed 6 Months



## Vidboy10 (Feb 15, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A U.S. comic book collector is being sentenced to six months in prison after pleading guilty to importing and possessing Japanese manga books depicting illustrations of child sex and bestiality.
> 
> Christopher Handley was sentenced in Iowa on Thursday, (.pdf) almost a year after pleading guilty to charges of possessing “obscene visual representations of the sexual abuse of children.”
> 
> ...


Source

>A 40 year old Collecting Manga.
I lol'd


----------



## Beige (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow, fail XD
Seriously, it's not hard to find this kind of stuff thanks to Japan and the internet, so they better get their handcuffs ready.
In fact, I think one of my perverted friends had a beastiality/pedophilia all in one and he loved showing it off.


----------



## ENDscape (Feb 15, 2010)

Wait, why didnt he just hide it in his attic? or did they check what he was importing that he had no choice but to plead guilty?
Edit: NVM read the last para


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the prince's view on this:
That stuff is bad and shouldn't exist HOWEVER since it does exist that means that it is to late to perfectly annihilate all copies, from this point it is only possible to prevent new ones from being mass produced so if the government is going to be arresting anyone (or suing anyone) it should be the companies who make them not the people who bought them at the store. (most likely these people didn't even know this law existed.)


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Here's the prince's view on this:
> That stuff is bad and shouldn't exist HOWEVER since it does exist that means that it is to late to perfectly annihilate all copies, from this point it is only possible to prevent new ones from being mass produced so if the government is going to be arresting anyone (or suing anyone) it should be the companies who make them not the people who bought them at the store. (most likely these people didn't even know this law existed.)


The companies making this are in japan.
This case happened in the US.


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is unrelated to what I am saying. (I was using examples of the less specific kind) I am saying that the government shouldn't be putting the people who bought those things in jail.


----------



## Splych (Feb 15, 2010)

So... Those Mangas are basically Bestiality +  Minors Engaged in sexual acts.

Well... Makes sense... Hmm... And what happens if it wasn't bestiality or minors in these mangas? Would the person still be arrested?


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 15, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> So... Those Mangas are basically Bestiality +  Minors Engaged in sexual acts.
> 
> Well... Makes sense... Hmm... And what happens if it wasn't bestiality or minors in these mangas? Would the person still be arrested?



Probably not, if you are saying that it was just any other manga like Bleach, KHR, or *shudder* Naruto.


----------



## Nottulys (Feb 15, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> That stuff is bad and shouldn't exist HOWEVER since it does exist that means that it is to late to perfectly annihilate all copies, from this point it is only possible to prevent new ones from being mass produced so if the government is going to be arresting anyone (or suing anyone) it should be the companies who make them not the people who bought them at the store. (most likely these people didn't even know this law existed.)



Agreed.


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 15, 2010)

lol cartoon porn.


----------



## Splych (Feb 15, 2010)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> Splych said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. And also, what happens if you go to Japan and happen to buy manga. Would bringing the manga to North America cause you to be arrested?


----------



## referencer (Feb 15, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> So... Those Mangas are basically Bestiality +  Minors Engaged in sexual acts.
> 
> Well... Makes sense... Hmm... And what happens if it wasn't bestiality or minors in these mangas?


That doesn't make any kind of sense at all.

It's a fucking _cartoon_. Bestiality/underage sex is illegal because the subject is incapable of understanding consent and thus is typically harmed by it. Cartoons cannot be harmed. You can't hurt a fictional being. There is no victim here, except the one being put in jail for no reason.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat. Who cares what medium it was in, it's still fucking disgusting and just wrong. What sick son of a bitch actually wants to beat off to fucking animals and fucking children?

15 years minimum seems a little too light. I say 25 at least.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 15, 2010)

Referencer has a great point.  Even though it was sickening, it's unjust that he's being thrown in jail for looking at pornography on a piece of paper (It's a cartoon image, so the type of pornography shouldn't matter at all).

EDIT: Guild, how do you know he got pleasure from it?  He could have just been collecting it like the title says.


----------



## Splych (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat. Who cares what medium it was in, it's still fucking disgusting and just wrong. What sick son of a bitch actually wants to beat off to fucking animals and fucking children?
> 
> 15 years minimum seems a little too light. I say 25 at least.


This thread has attracted 40 people; 13 guests, 27 members. 

Oh and well, duh. It is disgusting. Honestly, there must be something wrong with people if they were to buy these things...


----------



## worlok375 (Feb 15, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it's any of the manga's I listed or anything along their lines (the ones without underage people having sex in any way) then probably not.


----------



## referencer (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat. Who cares what medium it was in, it's still fucking disgusting and just wrong. What sick son of a bitch actually wants to beat off to fucking animals and fucking children?


The government has not impressed upon you the right to decide what cartoons I can look at and what cartoons I can't.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm can't really say he is a little old to be collecting manga's since there isn't really a set age limit...it's weird, but who am I to judge.
Just the rest of this is creepy...very creepy


----------



## pitman (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat. Who cares what medium it was in, it's still fucking disgusting and just wrong. What sick son of a bitch actually wants to beat off to fucking animals and fucking children?
> 
> 15 years minimum seems a little too light. I say 25 at least.



If this was regular "cartoon porn", I would say that it is madness, but as Guild said it is sick and he should be locked as much as they can give him.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 15, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care if people beat off to hentai, but this is child pornography and bestiality. Real or not, it promotes sex with minors and sex with animals, both of which are illegal. You can read whatever sick cartoons you want, as long as it complies with the laws of your respective country.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Feb 15, 2010)

well come on it may sound sick but isnt that in mostly in all hentais 
i mean its sick but u cant blame the guy 
its not like hes peewee herman and had the real tapes of child pornography i mean hentai is just japanese sexual art 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they are some hentai's that have halve animals and half humans having sex idk its wierd
i dont watch it i use to get soo many damn popups of that stuff but glad that i dont anymore
and plus in other countries they have children as sex slaves


----------



## referencer (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't care if people beat off to hentai, but this is child pornography and bestiality.
> Wrong. Child pornography is pornography featuring actual, existing children. Not fictional. The child has to actually exist. Bestiality is sex with different species. Not _drawings_ of sex with different species.
> QUOTE(Guild McCommunist @ Feb 14 2010, 07:09 PM) Real or not, it promotes sex with minors and sex with animals


Wrong again. This "promotes" sex with minors/animals as much as normal porn "promotes" the denigration of women as much as violent video games "promote" violent acts. If anything, this kind of stuff actually helps with the problems, as the sick fucks who _do_ want to do this shit can find some legal release without actually hurting someone.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 15, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> well come on it may sound sick but isnt that in mostly in all hentais
> i mean its sick but u cant blame the guy
> its not like hes peewee herman and had the real tapes of child pornography i mean hentai is just japanese sexual art
> 
> ...


He has a point there


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 15, 2010)

time to find and download them all


----------



## Aeladya (Feb 15, 2010)

I thought faked images were legal...damn you SVU! Do an episode that is updated to the law! Reading legal shit is boring enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Anyway as long as he's not doing it with a real kid or owning real kiddie porn I can't see much wrong with it. Yes it can tempt him to do other things, but ya know things tempt people all the time. We just have to be strong enough to resist the temptation. We haven't outlawed chocolate or McDonald's (I really hate McDonald's, but it works to prove my point) because it tempts people and makes them fat have we?


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat. Who cares what medium it was in, it's still fucking disgusting and just wrong. What sick son of a bitch actually wants to beat off to fucking animals and fucking children?
> 
> 15 years minimum seems a little too light. I say 25 at least.


You can get 25 for murder. You can't honestly think this crime is as bad as murder.


----------



## Celice (Feb 15, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm completely with referencer.  I don't have the bother to argue for it though.  Suffice to say, there's little reason to such harshness when the laws were created to prevent harm to the victim.  In cases such as these, is it justified to act before a theoretical victim is brought into context?  Shrieking at a social taboo and committing a serious action because of such is far worse an offense, in my eyes.  It is also horribly, horribly biased, when the same argument can extend to other things, as referencer mentioned, yet the treatment is far different, not because of factual-ness but because of human intervention.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 15, 2010)

WTF one more thing to hate about the American government...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wonder what it's like to live in a country that actually protects freedom...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

referencer said:
			
		

> Wrong again. This "promotes" sex with minors/animals as much as normal porn "promotes" the denigration of women as much as violent video games "promote" violent acts.


This.






Oh shit, Warner Brothers produced material promoting sticking dynamite in people's hair.  Unlike most forms of sex, that WILL kill somebody, so whoever's responsible at Warner Brothers should get a much stiffer punishment than the hentai guy.

See how absurd things seem when you take some logic and apply it to a different scenario?


----------



## Seek01 (Feb 15, 2010)

Just be glad it was drawings on paper instead of you know...

actual children and actual animals

In fact, I would tolerate every pedo/bestiality fetishist in the world if they got to look at all the hentai they wanted and leave it at that


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Seek01 said:
			
		

> In fact, I would tolerate every pedo/bestiality fetishist in the world if they got to look at all the hentai they wanted and leave it at that


  This, too. D:


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 15, 2010)

Oh God. What is happening. 
I remember looking for the Front Mission manga online. I think its called Dog Life Dog Style. Well i didnt get exactly what i was looking for...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Oh God. What is happening.
> I remember looking for the Front Mission manga online. I think its called Dog Life Dog Style. Well i didnt get exactly what i was looking for...


That reminds me of a quote...

(Eiksep): Uh, Where can I download the program kid pix 3? If you know please give me the link.
(evilDagmar): Honestly, I really would rather not risk Google searching for "kid pix" thanks.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 15, 2010)

This assault on freedom of speech is frightening.  What does "Freedom of speech" protect, if not things we agree AANDDDDDDD disagree with ?

Oh, and by the way, IT'S ARTWORK, if you don't like freedom of speech through art then get the fuck out of my country

Man arrested for collecting art.  What kind of hitler bullshit is that.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> This assault on freedom of speech is frightening.  What does "Freedom of speech" protect, if not things we agree AANDDDDDDD disagree with ?
> 
> Oh, and by the way, IT'S ARTWORK, if you don't like freedom of speech through art then get the fuck out of my country


Have to say I agree. He wasn't harming anyone looking at this stuff no matter how disgusting people think it was (believe me I'm not saying this isn't disgusting), as other have posted imagine if all the things that "promoted" bad things could make you go to jail, violent video games "promote" violence, pornography "promotes" rape, etc. He wasn't hurting anyone looking at this stuff, as long as he didn't touch any kids I don't think he did anything wrong.


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 15, 2010)

How many things would we get thrown in jail for enjoying if things started getting censored ? ? ? ?  How many violent videogames do you own, oh I guess they are proving your future violent intent ? ? ?  Certain people in this thread are Jack Thomson wannabes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



objection indeed, sir.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> How many things would we get thrown in jail for enjoying if things started getting censored ? ? ? ?  How many violent videogames do you own, oh I guess they are proving your future violent intent ? ? ?


The difference is that violent video games are not considered taboo in today's society.


----------



## air2004 (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not sure why people would wanna see something like this ....but at the sametime , they are drawings and nothing else .....(suddenly all these people who want gay rights to marriage ect. are making me wanna become gay , because I keep seeing the images on tv)


----------



## Sephi (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat. Who cares what medium it was in, it's still fucking disgusting and just wrong. What sick son of a bitch actually wants to beat off to fucking animals and fucking children?


I should hide from you then.



You and your silly american morals and ethics, your type really annoys me


----------



## Jothri (Feb 15, 2010)

Hmm... This reminds me....


----------



## yuyuyup (Feb 15, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a ridiculous statement.  Plenty of people are offended by violent videogames; have you been that blind to the controversy over the years ? ? ? ?


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not considered taboo, though.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can walk into any store in America that sells games and buy one. How is it a ridiculous statement?


----------



## xanth (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> That reminds me of a quote...
> 
> (Eiksep): Uh, Where can I download the program kid pix 3? If you know please give me the link.
> (evilDagmar): Honestly, I really would rather not risk Google searching for "kid pix" thanks.
> ...


Everyone, no matter what they're _ACCUSED_ of, deserves a fair trial. Yes, it is fucking disgusting and just wrong, but so is persecuting anyone for anything until they're actually convicted of it.

That said, he's been convicted. Persecute away.


----------



## Jothri (Feb 15, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 15, 2010)

Reminds me of when the Australian Board(probably not the name) banned women with A-cup sized breasts to be in porn because it "promotes pedophilia and fantization of underdeveloped girls".


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 15, 2010)

Upon reading the first post again I see the law states the pictures must lack “serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value.” Who is to determine what serious artistic value is?


----------



## Sephi (Feb 15, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Upon reading the first post again I see the law states the pictures must lack “serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value.” Who is to determine what serious artistic value is?


subjective opinion, america hates sensibility


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Reminds me of when the Australian Board(probably not the name) banned women with A-cup sized breasts to be in porn because it "promotes pedophilia and fantization of underdeveloped girls".


Twiffle's isn't joking, either.

Link.


----------



## nitrostemp (Feb 15, 2010)

that is very saddening, guess you gotta get breast implants to be a pornstar


----------



## zeromac (Feb 15, 2010)

Wtf, who collects that kind of manga


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

nitrostemp said:
			
		

> that is very saddening, guess you gotta get breast implants to be a pornstarOnly if you look really young.
> 
> QUOTE(zeromac @ Feb 14 2010, 11:39 PM) Wtf, who collects that kind of manga


Generally the people you don't see because they never go out? X3


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That article also says they are banning films depicting female ejaculation but not male. Apparently men and women are not created equally in Australia. How far are they going to censor things? I can see bad things coming out a government going in this direction.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Australia's the one that's got people trying to employ a country-wide _mandatory_ filter, supposedly for child porn, but when asked for the list it was found only 30% of the sites were supposed child porn sites, the rest of it "refused classification" material, like... female ejaculation.


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2010)

So wait, lolicon/shota are banned content in the United States??!!

Ha ha wow, I seriously never knew that myself. Artistic/drawn pornography never seemed offensive to me, it IS just fantasy. Stuff like furry/Rule 34 is pretty much on the same level, it's not meant to be real.

If he had REAL CP he would deserve it.


----------



## TheWingless (Feb 15, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> So wait, lolicon/shota are banned content in the United States??!!


All Lolis=/=children? Does the disclaimer "All characters depicted in this work are older than 18(or 21?)" also apply? What kind of lolis are we talking about here?


----------



## Twiffles (Feb 15, 2010)

TheWingless said:
			
		

> All Lolis=/=children? Does the disclaimer "All characters depicted in this work are older than 18(or 21?)" also apply? What kind of lolis are we talking about here?
> QUOTE(Wikipedia, hurr hurr)Lolicon (?????), also romanized as rorikon, is a Japanese portmanteau of the phrase "Lolita complex". In Japan, the term describes an attraction to young girls, or an individual with such an attraction. Outside Japan, the term is less common and most often refers to a genre of manga and anime wherein childlike female characters are depicted in an erotic manner. The phrase is a reference to* Vladimir Nabokov's book, Lolita*, in which a *middle-aged man* becomes* sexually obsessed* with a *12-year-old girl*. The equivalent term for attraction to (or art pertaining to erotic portrayal of) young boys is shotacon.
> 
> Some critics claim that the lolicon genre contributes to actual sexual abuse of children, while others claim that there is no evidence for this, or that there is evidence to the contrary. *Although several countries have attempted to criminalize lolicon's sexually explicit forms as a type of child pornography, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, Sweden, the Philippines and Ireland are among the few to have actually done so.*


Also, I don't think the disclaimer applies. See: Twili- owait.


----------



## SPH73 (Feb 15, 2010)

Newsflash: pedophilia and bestiality are sick and morally wrong. 

Fuck people who defend this shit. There's only one cure for a pedophile, and that's repeated doses of lead. (actually there's almost no cure for pedophiles, as far as repeat offenders are concerned, they have a 90% chance of repeating their crimes.)

This isn't about the right or wrong of violence in video games. This topic is about a sick pedofreak who got what he deserved. 

Btw, they love child pedos in jail. lmao. Jail house justice...


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Yeah, fuck child molesters and people that beat off to pictures of naked kids and do inappropriate things to them!
... but what part of your post pertains to the guy this thread is about... ?  Oh yeah, *no part*.

*If buying a loli/beastiality manga is as bad as being a child molester, then playing a violent game is a bad as killing somebody or doing whatever is done in the game.*

Kindly list the games you've played and enjoyed so we can tell you how bad of a person you are. =D


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Yeah, fuck child molesters and people that beat off to pictures of naked kids and do inappropriate things to them!
> ... but what part of your post pertains to the guy this thread is about... ?  Oh yeah, *no part*.
> 
> *If buying a loli/beastiality manga is as bad as being a child molester, then playing a violent game is a bad as killing somebody or doing whatever is done in the game.*
> ...


Also, watching Saw movies makes you an accomplice to murder.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't take it that far since you're not in control of the movie, whereas in a videogame like the call of duty series, if you kill somebody it's because you purposely chose to kill them.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2010)

what a sick freak serves him right he deserves the jail time


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then again, most world war II veterans are considered heroes today. On the contrary, I wouldn't exactly agree with Jigsaw's philosophies.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> what a sick freak serves him right he deserves the jail time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the game is built were you have to kill people in order to advance, if you kill no one you dont advance and most likely someone will kill you instead

some games gave you an option not to kill people like MGS, you can traq them instead or just sneak by


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it's still an option that can help you win the game. And it's only the absolute worst qualities of something the law cares about.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 15, 2010)

You've all just downloaded cartoon child pornography and violated the 2003 Protection Act


----------



## Rydian (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> the game is built were you have to kill people in order to advance, if you kill no one you dont advance and most likely someone will kill you insteadNot if you go the pacifist role and choose not to engage.
> "Well, I could have just sat around in this room, but if I killed those three guys then I could have gone into some more rooms!"
> 
> QUOTE(Joe88 @ Feb 15 2010, 04:09 AM) some games gave you an option not to kill people like MGS, you can traq them instead or just sneak by


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postal_2#Controversy
The first 2 paragraphs in that section are an interesting read, but it sounds like they really half-assed it.  Sort of like how when somebody asks an illegal question and somebody responds with _"that's illegal and I can't tell you, oh here I'll just happen to paste a link to the info, oh whoops how did that happen, I forgot how to edit my post to take it out, by the way I'm not responsible for anything you do after reading my post"_ or some crap like that. XD


----------



## vhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

I read this article a while back,looks like im not the only one who visits anime news network,
Its just a drawing but its still just plain wrong.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 15, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another good reason NOT to join the army


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2010)

vhunter said:
			
		

> I read this article a while back,looks like im not the only one who visits anime news network,
> Its just a drawing but its still just plain wrong.


Still, privacy is a major right in the States. This man wasn't doing anything wrong: it was just a fetish for lolicon, that's it. No sexual relations with a minor/animal, no possession of child pornography, no creepy stalker shit (as far as the charges go), nothing. This man was minding his own business. No matter how offensive you might find it, it's not offensive to him, and it doesn't affect you, does it?


----------



## vhunter (Feb 15, 2010)

Not really, and you do make a good point but I guess the US doent want people to go this far when it comes to fetishes and such.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 15, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> vhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It shouldn't affect you at all. Your choices are yours and doing what you want is something the U.S. likes to say and do a lot.


----------



## Advi (Feb 15, 2010)

vhunter said:
			
		

> Not really, and you do make a good point but I guess the US doent want people to go this far when it comes to fetishes and such.


You're talking about a country that hosts a pornography website for basically every fetish known to man.


----------



## C175R (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW wtf  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  that's BS. going to jail for collecting mangas...
even tho that's gross, he doesn't deserve to be in jail. 
its freaking cartoons. 
its not like they were real people and animals  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is even crazier than Donald Duck being banned for not wearing pants in some country(Finland I think) since in this case there is actually some REAL person and not a cartoon going to jail.


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 15, 2010)

C175R said:
			
		

> this is even crazier than Donald Duck being banned for not wearing pants in some country(Finland I think)




http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/finland.asp


----------



## Jeff88 (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> referencer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, stupid response. GTA games involve beating hookers and stealing cars, so does it promote them? Last time I check, both actions are illegal.


----------



## heavyknight (Feb 15, 2010)

On the hentai-manga subject, if it's manga, then you don't necessarily off yourself on it. It's like going up on some search engine and looking up pictures of what gets you going/your turn on/fetish, unless you do something, it'll just turn you on. It's like watching anime with boob shots with fan service episodes and etc. What's there is there. (Most recent one I've been following would be Ladies vs Butlers.)
Manga also has stories (some, more or less, I haven't read much manga..), but it's not like a random porn magazine. 

I don't see how jailing him does much, considering all he did was buy 7 manga issues. Why not attack the publishers? If they have that much of a problem, then they should have the U.S. banned from some import sites/items. There's nothing stopping anything from happening. Money? Read the last line on the bottom of my post. Time? Not an issue, the best example of time would be... gays & acceptance. I wouldn't exactly say their population has increased over the past 10~20 years, but you get my drift. More and more come out, more accepting, more denial, more suicides. Power? It's practically the U.S. government.

As for the judging people thing..people have their own things. I mean...keep an open mind. I have some hentai pictures regarding some anime series that's..fairly well known (here's a vague hint, 'gatr'), but that's just my personal taste...or to be accurate, possibly desires. That or I'm just like the average horny teen. Plus, there aren't any humans, and would be categorized as yaoi. Yes, I'm a sick fuck. Though, I'm a bit of a hypocrite here, since when it comes down to children, there are quite the issues. Granted, I'd probably get called a fag, queer, etc, etc, though that, and since I'm bi, I tend to use myself for a joke, like when I talk to a friend on msn "I'm such a fag".. But, to each his own.

Anyways, disregarding all of that, it's not like it's real. I mean, at this rate we'd get jailed for simply having thoughts. Imagining having sex with that wo/man you see, you'd end up in jail for rape, or something. Comparing that with the article is...well..basically, having some explicit Japanese comics would lead to jail, then having sexual thoughts about people for your own pleasures should also lead to jail. 
They're both wrong, yet they aren't real. 

I mean, people can easily get away with child porn...what is better, drawn-anime-ish, or real life photos?
Feels like the government likes to waste money...looking at it, it's basically... the time used on this guy, as well as the slot in jail, and the money used for the whole process. To add to the point.. here in California, bank robbers are getting away easily, while this one guy gets jailed for having manga? Sure, it may not be the 'right' or 'ideal' type of manga, but that doesn't change that it is -just- manga.

just a few thoughts../endrant

This is...also as bad as that Pokemon thing..the one with that church guy going on a rant about how Pokemon is the creation of the devil.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 15, 2010)

there is one thing to joke and another to become totally insensitive... cartoons are jokin though some portray "some" adult jokes
jailing is not enuf, block the source... its a way to stop ppl thinking stupidly and act more mature with good ideas


----------



## YeOldeGamer (Feb 15, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Anyone who defends this sick fuck should be beaten with a bat.




Indeed


----------



## Westside (Feb 15, 2010)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about you, but I play violent video games not because I think killing people is cool or that it gives me a rush, if it does, than you have a problem.  Now touching yourself to fantasies pictures of children is more than sickening.


----------



## Fat D (Feb 15, 2010)

While I agree that the content he bought is deviant and considering it obscene is justified, I still refuse to believe the law has any right to be involved in "obscenity". The purpose of criminal law is to define the borders of individual rights in a way that prevents people from hurting each other. In obscenity cases, however, there is no victim, so said law protects nobody from being hurt. Therefore, it is not an offense against his fellow human beings he committed, ergo it should not be a crime.
I do not support the mass import and sexual enjoyment of (fictional) materials containing pedophilia and bestiality, but I do not support the criminalization of it, either. I would go even further to say that the only thing worthy of being a crime about actual child pornography is the abuse the children had to go through at the time of production and the videos are nothing but evidence, but I fear most could view that as too radical and might jump to wrong conclusions.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Seven books of manga inside contained cartoon drawings of minors engaged in sexually explicit acts and bestiality.


I wonder, how is that sentence to be interpreted? Is it
"Seven books of manga inside contained cartoon drawings of minors engaged in sexually explicit acts and cartoon drawings of bestiality."?
Or is it
"Seven books of manga inside contained cartoon drawings of minors engaged in sexually explicit acts and minors engaged in bestiality."?


----------



## Cermage (Feb 15, 2010)

this guy gets jailed for 6 months... but i can imagine some artist coming out with a song about raping kids and animals and getting it labeled no more than atrocious.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Feb 15, 2010)

Actually, as much sympathy I have for this guy for getting arrested, he made a plea deal. His rights were in obvious violation, if he took it to the Supreme Court there is a strong chance this law would be struck down. IIRC the Supreme Court can't strike down a law until a case comes to them regarding it so as long as these sissies keep plea-ing, the law will remain.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 15, 2010)

Child and animal pr0n is just wrong, doesn't matter if it's pictures, manga or even text. If you like fapping to that, get a life. I support Guild on this one. The sentence is the right thing for this guy.


----------



## Lortamios (Feb 15, 2010)

This is equally as offensive as the Muslims who rioted when some dude drew a picture of Mohamed.  A drawing is an artistic expression that is clearly protected under the first amendment of our constitution, to outlaw such a thing is a violation of our rights.  The subject matter however is so deplorable that there are few willing to defend it fearing guilt by association.  It is just another case of religious morality and political correctness overwhelming our inalienable right to freedom of expression.


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 15, 2010)

they sound more like doujinshi(fan made manga) to me. I never knew there were such anime/manga out there.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm... if this was against the law, then rule 34 sites should be banned, no?
And how exactly did this guy get caught?  I don't think customs will randomly open comic book shipments believing them to be child porn.  I think this guy is already a registered sex offender and this was merely a ploy to put him in prison.


----------



## Advi (Feb 16, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kill people in video games because I know they're just hunks of pixels, it's just part of solving a giant puzzle. The thought of killing somebody IRL makes me nauseous.
The point is, this man was minding his own business and if it makes you offended, then with all due respect, it doesn't matter. I think it's gross, but I'm not going to stop somebody from doing something in their privacy just because I don't like it, I don't control his life, and neither does anybody else on this site, or in the world.


----------



## Lortamios (Feb 16, 2010)

jailing someone for possessing a hand drawn image is equivalent to jailing someone for thought crime, if you have an image in your mind you technically posses it.



Spoiler



Imagine someone underage in the nude.



now go to jail.


----------



## Lortamios (Feb 16, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I don't care if people beat off to hentai, but this is child pornography and bestiality. Real or not, it promotes sex with minors and sex with animals, both of which are illegal. You can read whatever sick cartoons you want, as long as it complies with the laws of your respective country.




Murder is illegal, is viewing a murder illegal?  Why is simulated rape legal?  There is plenty of porn featuring 18+ girls that could be considered simulated CP, and they use real people!  There is a difference between thought and action, and if you would so easily hand over your rights because the subject matter is taboo, then you deserve to have them stripped from you.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I think this guy is already a registered sex offender and this was merely a ploy to put him in prison.


You just *want* him to be a registered sex offender so that how you feel towards him can be justified.

If you have any proof that he is, feel free to post it... you know, considering that the sex offenders list _is publicly available online_.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 16, 2010)

I give this topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















 (5 rofls)

Shit ain't new cases popped up all over the world since 1986 starting in of all places New Zealand.  He deserved it but I rather have him sentenced to death.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 16, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I give this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somebody hasn't read the whole thread.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 16, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> I give this topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...seriously.  Sentenced to death *over fucking books*?  That's just pathetic.  What good will killing him, using OUR TAX MONEY, do?  Will it make him learn his lesson(which there isn't one)?  No, cause he's dead.  Seriously...too many americans are so blood-thirsty and jail-hungry that it's not even funny...

Now I'm not going to defend this guy, because I don't agree with bestiality of any kind, but really...  Put him in jail for having goddamn cartoon porn?  IT's not even real, people.  IT's DRAWINGS.  So is it now illegal to draw porn?  Child porn is different depending on the medium.  Child porn in anime/manga != not really child porn, as no one was harmed in the making of it(usually...might've been a drunken fight...maybe...yeah I'm pulling that out of my ass.).  REAL child porn, however, has kids getting raped, beaten, all of that stuff. In which people actually DO GET HURT.  

Seriously, don't they have *way* more important things to do, people to catch, then someone buying fucking pornographic manga?  They need to straighten their goddamn priorities.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 17, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> yuyuyup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are aware that there are still people, including American porn producers, who make films involving humans having sex with animals right? I am sorry but a cartoon is not real at all and won't harm anyone. If someone becomes a pedo or has sex with animals because of a cartoon than they only developed that out of stupidity and human curiosity which happens a lot. I used to get an anime mag in my email and they constantly had ads for porn with bestiality involved, I guess those freaks should go to jail too but so far no one is stopping them despite the fact that it's real. Seriously there are worse things to be worried about, anime porn is not harming anyone if people got corrupted into doing the things they saw in it than it's their own stupidity that drove them to that point.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 18, 2010)

Some good replies to the topic (I will echo the "was anyone hurt" line of thought), I will spin another hypothetical though

12 year old becomes a zombie/vampire/immortal and lives for a 1000 years (not unheard of in such circles by any means)- what plays now?

Re: the "gateway drug" line of thought I will again ask if anyone was hurt.


There was however a far more interesting development in such legal circles:
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/11/florida_obscenity/

As for pleading guilty I will say this is more likely a legal ploy as trying to defend this would likely take a long time (good lawyers are not cheap) and risk a harsh sentence- how many of you find it odd that people will pay the RIAA/MPAA/similar to get lost rather than go to court? On the plus side it looks like no real precedent will be set which is a good thing.

My sympathies to the man involved and those whose lives he was involved in for the positive. I hope it will cause too much aggro later on.


----------



## megawalk (Feb 18, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*The 40-year-old was charged under the 2003 Protect Act, which outlaws cartoons, drawings, sculptures or paintings depicting minors engaging in sexually explicit conduct, and which lack “serious literary, artistic, political, or scientific value.” *

ok...let's list some things out that does conclude to this.
godannar...what more to say...
bleach...i swear 2 god you know who i am talking about...
all the other related oh you subjects -_-
and funfact that Godannar got "Licensed" in the U.S.
maybe thats one of the reasons when this came. yes...Anna is...a....*MINOR!* when she married go

in alot of anime's we got to know "Boob" jokes. some were funny. some were crazy. and some...just failed...
and yeah i lol'd too.
this is why i suggest get a big black case with a 12 slot pw combo

ok illegal to draw porn ?
how random as it may be.
i get a tempting feeling to do a huge epic stunt with it where i get on the news/youtube/global news


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 18, 2010)

megawalk said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, my friend owns a godannar dvd


----------



## Rydian (Feb 18, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> There was however a far more interesting development in such legal circles:
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/02/11/florida_obscenity/


Allow me to post an overused phrase in response.

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-


----------



## DSGamer64 (Feb 21, 2010)

Apparently fat women in Alabama have sex with animals, at least the real red neck ones do according to someone I work with. I mean come on, in the USA people still fucking have sex with their brothers and sisters, hell they marry them in some parts so you can't tell me that a little anime with a couple of kids having sex that is all fake and not at all real is worse than two shot gun carrying hicks from the backwater parts of the US that marry and have sex with their cousins or farm animals and yet no one is locking them up for it. I find it rather offensive that what some people deem as obscene is such a big deal yet they don't seem to mind the fact that those situations go on in real life and want to punish one guy for something that is drawn on paper.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 21, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> *Apparently fat women in Alabama have sex with animals, at least the real red neck ones do according to someone I work with. I mean come on, in the USA people still fucking have sex with their brothers and sisters, hell they marry them in some parts* so you can't tell me that a little anime with a couple of kids having sex that is all fake and not at all real is worse than two shot gun carrying hicks from the backwater parts of the US that marry and have sex with their cousins or farm animals and yet no one is locking them up for it. I find it rather offensive that what some people deem as obscene is such a big deal yet they don't seem to mind the fact that those situations go on in real life and want to punish one guy for something that is drawn on paper.



This is true but would you risk getting shot trying to arrest some rural people far away from a city police department just for a report of incest or sex with farm animals, usually not and when it happens it's usually years and decades later.


----------

